# I present to you my Pygmy Corys!



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

The bestest tank mates for your betta fish!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIvBu-GXfdQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

I love that first pic!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ahhh I know!! They love to chill in the cutest places


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cute :thumbsup:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG they are so cute I want them lol


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I have 9 now and they are all very healthy. No deaths in the tank at all! I have an updated video, they have grown a bit! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvUTNcr4Bqw


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Lookitem go! Cutie pies all of them, and your Betta is so pretty! 

Happy for you all!


----------



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

Those are so cute! Where did you get them? How big are they going to get??


----------



## Huyeuy (Mar 10, 2016)

how big is the tank??


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

JaydeDancer said:


> Those are so cute! Where did you get them? How big are they going to get??


Local fish shop  Apparently they stay around 1"



Huyeuy said:


> how big is the tank??


28 Litres / 7.3 Gallons


----------



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you been able to keep your betta from eating their food? Mine waited until I left the room and when I came back he looked like he was about to burst. The cories weren't thrilled with that type of food anyway, but I don't want an obese betta!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> Have you been able to keep your betta from eating their food? Mine waited until I left the room and when I came back he looked like he was about to burst. The cories weren't thrilled with that type of food anyway, but I don't want an obese betta!


Yes, he kept going for the micro sinking pellets I was feeding my pygmy's. People suggested to feed the cory's after lights out and it seems to be working, the cory's are able to get the food. I also drop their food towards the back of the tank where it's heavily planted so it's harder for my betta to find the food. 

These two techniques work for me! In the morning the tank floor is clean from food and my betta isn't bloated and doesn't look like he's had an all-you-can-eat feast :lol:


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My betta got stuck in plants trying to get their food. He's a very determined boy. Are the micro pellets small enough for pygmys that are only half an inch long? They even have trouble eating presoaked sinking wafers


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, what cuties! If my female bettas weren't homicidal maniacs, I'd get some for their tanks.


----------



## Brandi1225 (Mar 15, 2016)

They are so cute! I am considering getting some for my 10gal tank. My Mr.Marbles is pretty mellow so I am hoping they will get along.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> My betta got stuck in plants trying to get their food. He's a very determined boy. Are the micro pellets small enough for pygmys that are only half an inch long? They even have trouble eating presoaked sinking wafers


They nibble on them until they become softer and then they're able to take chunks out. It's funny watching them eat because you would seem them carrying a micro pellet around because it's too big to fit in their mouths! 

Hmm the only other way I know how people keep their bettas from eat other fish's food is by cupping them while the other fish eat.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've read of another way to feed frogs that might work on cories. Put in a tube that goes down to the bottom and drop the food in there while the betta is eating at the surface. The food comes out all in one spot while the betta's busy. The frogs swarm the area and eat all the food before the betta gets down there. I'm not sure if your fishies will behave the same way.


----------

